# If this season...



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Alright, we are the Mavericks and let's face it: Don loves to make *big* roster changes. Lets say this season we approach the trade deadline and we've severely underachieved. What do you think happens?

A) Don Nelson tries to stick with it and has faith in his team

B) Don Nelson makes another big trade to try to shake things up.


I very much hope that its A, but if the situation arises I think Nelson will do B.

Your thoughts


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Alright, we are the Mavericks and let's face it: Don loves to make *big* roster changes. Lets say this season we approach the trade deadline and we've severely underachieved. What do you think happens?
> 
> A) Don Nelson tries to stick with it and has faith in his team
> ...


This is a Myth that you are helping to keep alive. Don and Cuban do not like to make big changes. When you dont have a legitamte center you HAVE to make changes to try and obtain one somehow. The problem was everyone in the league knew that the only thing keeping the Mavs from the big dance was a decent big man, so they would "jack up" the price of thier big men when it came time to deal with the Mavs. The trick eas to keep the core and obtain the asking price differently. If you think about it the only change the Mavs have done was trade Nash for Dampier. The rest of the teams still there.

So the answer is even if they dont make the playoffs this year this team will be together for quite a while.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Look at the difference in the rosters from last year

Jamison
Walker
Nash
Najera
Delk
Fortson
Steffanson

Thats 7 players gone, what about the year before that? We had a bigger offseason last year, GS and Boston trade.

Maybe Nelson doesnt "like" to make big trades but he sure makes a hell of alot of them then and whats to stop to him making another one?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Look at the difference in the rosters from last year
> 
> Jamison
> ...


A bunch of nobodies.

The only person we have last since being a contender is Nash and I guess najera. But we have Gained Damp and Terry.

Dirk
Finley
Howard
Daniels

and now Damp

are the only people we need to worry about losing.

And Im not to keen on Dirk.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

If A doesn't happen, I hope Cuban smacks Don's hand and tells him, "bad..."

Seriously, if a trade doesn't net us a superstar that can go well with our team, then don't make it. I want to see what this team can do once it gets some experiance working together.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I think that, barring some Stackhouse trade (I doubt it happens, but...), there will be just some strange blockbuster moves, like this big that I was thinking (I'm boring now..  )

Phoenix trades: PG Howard Eisley (6.9 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 4.1 apg in 21.8 minutes) 
SG Joe Johnson (16.7 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 4.4 apg in 40.6 minutes) 
PF Zarko Cabarkapa (4.1 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.8 apg in 11.6 minutes) 
SG Casey Jacobsen (6.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 1.3 apg in 23.4 minutes) 
Phoenix receives: PG Dan Dickau (2.2 ppg, 0.6 rpg, 0.9 apg in 6.8 minutes) 
SG Voshon Lenard (14.2 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 2.1 apg in 30.6 minutes) 
SF Nikoloz Tskitishvili (2.7 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 7.9 minutes) 
PF Nene Hilario (stats failed) 
Change in team outlook: RealGM show wrong stats (Nene)

Dallas trades: SG Tariq Abdul-Wahad (6.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 1.3 apg in 23.4 minutes) 
C Shawn Bradley (3.3 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.7 minutes) 
PG Dan Dickau (2.2 ppg, 0.6 rpg, 0.9 apg in 6.8 minutes) 
Dallas receives: PG Howard Eisley (6.9 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 4.1 apg in 67 games) 
SG Ruben Patterson (7.0 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.9 apg in 73 games) 
Change in team outlook: +8.4 ppg, +2.4 rpg, and +4.8 apg. 

Denver trades: SG Voshon Lenard (14.2 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 2.1 apg in 30.6 minutes) 
SF Nikoloz Tskitishvili (2.7 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 7.9 minutes) 
PF Nene Hilario (stats failed) 
Denver receives: SG Joe Johnson (16.7 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 4.4 apg in 82 games) 
PF Zarko Cabarkapa (4.1 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.8 apg in 49 games) 
SG Casey Jacobsen (6.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 1.3 apg in 78 games) 
C Shawn Bradley (3.3 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 0.3 apg in 66 games) 
Change in team outlook: RealGM show wrong stats (Nene)

Portland trades: SG Ruben Patterson (7.0 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.9 apg in 22.6 minutes) 
Portland receives: SG Tariq Abdul-Wahad (6.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 1.3 apg in 78 games) 
Change in team outlook: -7.0 ppg, -3.7 rpg, and -1.9 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


Portland can buyout Tariq (maybe Dallas can throw some money to Portland)

Dallas: Ruben and Eisley can help more than Tariq and Bradley...

Phoenix: they get a PF/C in Nene, and if he sucks at C, they can trade him to Chicago, for Tyson Chandler...
Skita can play both PF and SF, and Mike D'Antoni likes him.
Lenard can backup Quentin Richardson fine!
And they can try to sign Rodney White or another SF to backup Marion, and complete the roster.

Denver: Kenyon Martin won't punch more Nene face  
They get a backup C in Bradley, and both backups at SF (Zarko) and SG (Casey)

It works without Skita for Zarko and Jacobsen too...



Or, just trade Tariq for Shandon Anderson...


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> A bunch of nobodies.
> ...


man I don't know why you give dirk a hard time. What else can you ask of him? he was in the top five in scoring, shot blocking and rebounding in the playoffs last year while finley shot 39 percent from da field as well as nash. But you give fin a pass and always quick to blame dirk for mavs post season failures. I don't even see how you can say something like that man. Dirk steps it up BIG in the postseason every year


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> man I don't know why you give dirk a hard time. What else can you ask of him? he was in the top five in scoring, shot blocking and rebounding in the playoffs last year while finley shot 39 percent from da field as well as nash. But you give fin a pass and always quick to blame dirk for mavs post season failures. I don't even see how you can say something like that man. Dirk steps it up BIG in the postseason every year



Becuase hes our best player. That comes with being the best player. The glory and the blame.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, the two best Mavs posters on the board at the same time. Post, im bored but not tired!


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Becuase hes our best player. That comes with being the best player. The glory and the blame.


wait wait wait. Let's slow down for a minute. Both nash and finley had been allstars and all nba players. If dirk does his JOB and they don't do theirs then how can he SHOULDER the blame for that? he did EVERYTHING he could to keep the mavs in that round 1 series just like he did 2 YEARS AGO WHEN HE TORCHED THE BLAZERS FOR 40 PLUS POINTS IN 2 GAMES IN THAT SERIES.

you cannot fault dirk for HIS TEAMMATES mistakes and bad play. Matter of fact you MIGHT not be faulting dirk for anything if he didn't hurt his knee in game 3 of the WCF. 

Yea dirk is our best player but I've seen threads from you saying trade him and etc etc when he's the HEART AND SOUL of this maverick team.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> wait wait wait. Let's slow down for a minute. Both nash and finley had been allstars and all nba players. If dirk does his JOB and they don't do theirs then how can he SHOULDER the blame for that? he did EVERYTHING he could to keep the mavs in that round 1 series just like he did 2 YEARS AGO WHEN HE TORCHED THE BLAZERS FOR 40 PLUS POINTS IN 2 GAMES IN THAT SERIES.
> ...


We could have gotten Shaq with him; That in it self says he better a better season then Shaq. To me Shaq for Nash and Dirk was a steal.

Ive come to notice that Dirk only does his job for three quarters. Our best players in the playoffs last year were our rookies. Put them with Shaq and Finley youre a contender. all youre missing is another 3 point speacialist.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

But that's no reason to hate Dirk, hate Nelson for that.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> But that's no reason to hate Dirk, hate Nelson for that.


I DONT HATE DIRK!!!! He's 1 of my favorite players. All Im saying is Dirk as our first option is not a good thing. H's a Scottie Pippen not a Michael Jordan. We had a chance to get a Michael Jordan.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> We could have gotten Shaq with him; That in it self says he better a better season then Shaq. To me Shaq for Nash and Dirk was a steal.
> ...


josh howard wsa a "great player in the playoffs?"

lol! josh howard shot 28 percent from the field.

[email protected] and dirk for shaq was a steal. Dude what type of mavs fan are you? 

So basically the mavs trade away their YOUNG SUPERSTAR (who is the same age as kobe) for shaq and try a "quickfix" for the situation right?

The mavs coulda gave the lakers jamison, walker and nash and they'd still be fine. 

But dirk is a top six player. he hasn't even hit his prime

Dirk was first in points, 2nd in blocks and 4th in boards in the playoffs.

That's a DOPE STATLINE. 

[email protected] making the mavs contenders. Dude finley has not been healthy in the postseason the past 2 years. he shot 38 percent from the field last year. as did nash and walker was around 32 percent and jamison was hurt.

yet you blame dirk for all of this.

Then you say that dirk only plays for 3 quarters and big up shaq? How can you even go there with shaq's freethrow shooting? Heck it was KOBE TAKING OVER IN THE FOURTH QUARTERS putting games away. not shaq.

Plus even with shaq the lakers were one of the worst shotblocking and rebounding teams in the league last year. How does that help us?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> josh howard wsa a "great player in the playoffs?"
> ...



Because they play D. you can always get points. you got a Backcourt that locks other teams down and can still slash. You have the ultimate inside presence and you have a top sg/sf and a very decent bench...oh wait that sounds familiar Thats because thats how the Pistons did it. 

The reason why Dirks stats were like that were because he only played 5 games!!! Id rather win a Chip then have a player with a good stat line. Are you a Mavs fan or a Dirk fan? m a Mav fan and Shaq is what was good for the Mavs. If we can keep Dirk and get a dominate minded superstar Im all for. It could be Shaq or Tmac for all I care. All I know is that as long as ANY teams 1st option is Dirk they are going to struggle when it COUNTS.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude howard couldn't even get in the game because of his lack of jump shooting. What good is having "good d" if you can't knock down open jumpers. He was a LIABILITY on the court. They didn't even GUARD HIM. It was daniels who was clamping peja. Not howard. Matter of fact howard shot 22 percent from the field. But it's funny how you give howard " a pass" then down dirk for HAVING A HECK OF A POSTSEASON. He was blocking shots and grabbing mad rebounds. His TEAMMATES let him down. he single handidly kep the mavs in ames. What else can you ask for. 

Dude the mavs have won 50 plus games 4 straight years with Dirk. you act like shaq didn't get swept outta the playoffs 3 different times. you act like jordan didn't lose in the postseason. 

And tmac? Tmac led his magic to a first round exit after going up 3-0 on the pistons 2 years ago. He doesn't play "D" yet you'd trade dirk for tmac (when we already have daniels there) when tmac has choked in the postseason mad times and can't even get outta round one? Cmon dude. The mavs were in the WCF two years ago with dirk KILLING IT. They went down 2 games to 1 and dirk went down with a knee injury. Who knows WHAT would have happened if he was there. 

You disappoint me man. You're blaming dirk for something that isn't his fault


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I have got to agree with droppinknowledge here.

I don't what you are dragging and smoking but you may want to lay off of it. You (smoke) are incredibly down on Dirk for who knows what reason. You mention that Dirk only had good stats because he did not play that many games last year in the playoffs. How about taking a look at his career playoff stats. He is up in every single category. He steps up in the playoffs which is the exact opposite of how you describe things.

The idea that we should have given up Dirk and Nash to get Shaq is laughable. It does not matter anyway because the Lakers had no intention of trading Shaq to the Mavs yet you still talk about the trade like they had the offer on the table and the Mavs turned it down.

Shaq was never going to be a Maverick and unless the Lakers would trade him for Walker, Jamison ... (anyone but Dirk) I would not have done the trade even if the offer was available.

You do know that Shaq was older than Dirk is now when he won his FIRST title? Dirk is just entering into his prime years. How about giving him a chance with some players that will complement him better than say (Walker or Jamison). Lets see what type of defensive team this is this year. 

Anyway when you say that Dirk is one of your favorite players I find this fairly hard to believe.

I am a Maverick fan first. Yes I like Dirk but that is because I believe he is a great player playing for my favorite team. If someone said I will give you Duncan for Dirk I would do it in a minute despite hating the Spurs because I care about the team first. So don't accuse me of liking Nowitzki at the expense of the Mavs team.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> I have got to agree with droppinknowledge here.
> 
> I don't what you are dragging and smoking but you may want to lay off of it. You (smoke) are incredibly down on Dirk for who knows what reason. You mention that Dirk only had good stats because he did not play that many games last year in the playoffs. How about taking a look at his career playoff stats. He is up in every single category. He steps up in the playoffs which is the exact opposite of how you describe things.
> ...


no doubt and this is the first year that nellie and cuban are telling dirk this is HIS TEAM now. So let's give him a chance first man. Geez


----------

